# Samba crash on browse -"Failed to read all inotify data"

## Jords

Hi,

I havn't changed my samba configuation recently, (but have been playing around with my network config), and have been getting a smbd crash on browsing large directories, this is what is printed in the log file:

[2009/09/04 12:09:06,  1] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(1194)

  jordslaptop-pc (::ffff:192.168.1.120) connect to service jords initially as user jords (uid=1000, gid=1000) (pid 5678)

[2009/09/04 12:09:19,  1] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(1405)

  jordslaptop-pc (::ffff:192.168.1.120) closed connection to service data

[2009/09/04 12:09:19,  1] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(1405)

  jordslaptop-pc (::ffff:192.168.1.120) closed connection to service jords

[2009/09/04 12:09:21,  0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(1366)

  jordslaptop-pc (::ffff:192.168.1.120) couldn't find service .git

[2009/09/04 12:09:21,  0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(1366)

  jordslaptop-pc (::ffff:192.168.1.120) couldn't find service .git

[2009/09/04 12:09:22,  0] smbd/notify_inotify.c:inotify_handler(251)

  Failed to read all inotify data

*** glibc detected *** /usr/sbin/smbd: free(): invalid next size (fast): 0xb92c72d8 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0xb76b66d0]

/lib/libc.so.6(cfree+0x89)[0xb76b8059]

/usr/lib/libtalloc.so.1(talloc_free+0x23e)[0xb779ab72]

======= Memory map: ========

b7400000-b7421000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

b7421000-b7500000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0

b752f000-b7538000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 7063205    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgcc_s.so.1

b7538000-b7539000 r--p 00008000 03:03 7063205    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgcc_s.so.1

b7539000-b753a000 rw-p 00009000 03:03 7063205    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgcc_s.so.1

b7545000-b7559000 rw-s 00000000 03:03 6914181    /var/cache/samba/locking.tdb

b7559000-b755a000 rw-s 00000000 03:03 6914977    /var/cache/samba/notify.tdb

b755a000-b7582000 rw-s 00000000 03:03 6914161    /var/cache/samba/sessionid.tdb

b7582000-b7598000 rw-s 00000000 03:03 6914174    /var/cache/samba/connections.tdb

b7598000-b75ab000 rw-s 00000000 03:03 6914125    /var/lib/samba/group_mapping.ldb

b75ab000-b75b4000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 7301391    /lib/libnss_files-2.9.so

b75b4000-b75b5000 r--p 00008000 03:03 7301391    /lib/libnss_files-2.9.so

b75b5000-b75b6000 rw-p 00009000 03:03 7301391    /lib/libnss_files-2.9.so

b75b6000-b75be000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 7301065    /lib/libnss_nis-2.9.so

b75be000-b75bf000 r--p 00008000 03:03 7301065    /lib/libnss_nis-2.9.so

b75bf000-b75c0000 rw-p 00009000 03:03 7301065    /lib/libnss_nis-2.9.so

b75c0000-b75c6000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 7301457    /lib/libnss_compat-2.9.so

b75c6000-b75c7000 r--p 00005000 03:03 7301457    /lib/libnss_compat-2.9.so

b75c7000-b75c8000 rw-p 00006000 03:03 7301457    /lib/libnss_compat-2.9.so

b75d0000-b75d4000 rw-s 00000000 03:03 6915005    /var/lib/samba/share_info.tdb

b75d4000-b75d8000 rw-s 00000000 03:03 6914358    /var/lib/samba/account_policy.tdb

b75d8000-b75da000 rw-s 00000000 03:03 6914459    /var/lib/samba/ntprinters.tdb

b75da000-b75dc000 rw-s 00000000 03:03 6914439    /var/lib/samba/ntdrivers.tdb

b75dc000-b75dd000 rw-s 00000000 03:03 6914186    /var/cache/samba/gencache.tdb

b75e7000-b75f1000 rw-s 00000000 03:03 6914175    /var/cache/samba/brlock.tdb

b75f1000-b75f2000 rw-s 00000000 03:03 6914600    /var/lib/samba/ntforms.tdb

b75f3000-b75f5000 rw-s 00000000 03:03 6914123    /var/lib/samba/private/secrets.tdb

b75f5000-b75f6000 rw-s 00000000 03:03 6914156    /var/cache/samba/messages.tdb

b75f6000-b7606000 r--s 00000000 03:03 7561266    /usr/lib/samba/valid.dat

b7606000-b7608000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 7487805    /usr/lib/gconv/IBM850.so

b7608000-b7609000 r--p 00001000 03:03 7487805    /usr/lib/gconv/IBM850.so

b7609000-b760a000 rw-p 00002000 03:03 7487805    /usr/lib/gconv/IBM850.so

b760a000-b762a000 r--s 00000000 03:03 7561264    /usr/lib/samba/lowcase.dat

b762a000-b764a000 r--s 00000000 03:03 7561265    /usr/lib/samba/upcase.dat

b764a000-b764c000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

b764c000-b7783000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 7301449    /lib/libc-2.9.so

b7783000-b7785000 r--p 00137000 03:03 7301449    /lib/libc-2.9.so

b7785000-b7786000 rw-p 00139000 03:03 7301449    /lib/libc-2.9.so

b7786000-b7789000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

b7789000-b7794000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 7561235    /usr/lib/samba/libtdb.so.1

b7794000-b7795000 r--p 0000a000 03:03 7561235    /usr/lib/samba/libtdb.so.1

b7795000-b7796000 rw-p 0000b000 03:03 7561235    /usr/lib/samba/libtdb.so.1

b7796000-b779d000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 7561280    /usr/lib/samba/libtalloc.so.1

b779d000-b779e000 r--p 00006000 03:03 7561280    /usr/lib/samba/libtalloc.so.1

b779e000-b779f000 rw-p 00007000 03:03 7561280    /usr/lib/samba/libtalloc.so.1

b779f000-b77a5000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 8824841    /usr/lib/libpopt.so.0.0.0

b77a5000-b77a6000 r--p 00006000 03:03 8824841    /usr/lib/libpopt.so.0.0.0

b77a6000-b77a7000 rw-p 00007000 03:03 8824841    /usr/lib/libpopt.so.0.0.0

b77a7000-b77a9000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 7301471    /lib/libdl-2.9.so

b77a9000-b77aa000 r--p 00001000 03:03 7301471    /lib/libdl-2.9.so

b77aa000-b77ab000 rw-p 00002000 03:03 7301471    /lib/libdl-2.9.so

b77ab000-b77ac000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

b77ac000-b77bf000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 7301481    /lib/libnsl-2.9.so

b77bf000-b77c0000 r--p 00012000 03:03 7301481    /lib/libnsl-2.9.so

b77c0000-b77c1000 rw-p 00013000 03:03 7301481    /lib/libnsl-2.9.so

b77c1000-b77c3000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

b77c3000-b77d3000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 7301474    /lib/libresolv-2.9.so

b77d3000-b77d4000 r--p 00010000 03:03 7301474    /lib/libresolv-2.9.so

b77d4000-b77d5000 rw-p 00011000 03:03 7301474    /lib/libresolv-2.9.so

b77d5000-b77d7000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

b77d7000-b77db000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 6840396    /lib/libattr.so.1.1.0

b77db000-b77dc000 r--p 00003000 03:03 6840396    /lib/libattr.so.1.1.0

b77dc000-b77dd000 rw-p 00004000 03:03 6840396    /lib/libattr.so.1.1.0

b77dd000-b77e3000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 6832594    /lib/libacl.so.1.1.0

b77e3000-b77e4000 r--p 00005000 03:03 6832594    /lib/libacl.so.1.1.0

b77e4000-b77e5000 rw-p 00006000 03:03 6832594    /lib/libacl.so.1.1.0

b77e5000-b77ee000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 6883412    /lib/libpam.so.0.81.13

b77ee000-b77ef000 r--p 00008000 03:03 6883412    /lib/libpam.so.0.81.13

b77ef000-b77f0000 rw-p 00009000 03:03 6883412    /lib/libpam.so.0.81.13

b77f0000-b77f9000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 7301472    /lib/libcrypt-2.9.so

b77f9000-b77fa000 r--p 00008000 03:03 7301472    /lib/libcrypt-2.9.so

b77fa000-b77fb000 rw-p 00009000 03:03 7301472    /lib/libcrypt-2.9.so

b77fb000-b7823000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

b7823000-b7847000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 7301475    /lib/libm-2.9.so

b7847000-b7848000 r--p 00023000 03:03 7301475    /lib/libm-2.9.so

b7848000-b7849000 rw-p 00024000 03:03 7301475    /lib/libm-2.9.so

b7849000-b785d000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 7301466    /lib/libpthread-2.9.so

b785d000-b785e000 r--p 00013000 03:03 7301466    /lib/libpthread-2.9.so

b785e000-b785f000 rw-p 00014000 03:03 7301466    /lib/libpthread-2.9.so

b785f000-b7861000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

b7861000-b7872000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 6832437    /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

b7872000-b7873000 r--p 00010000 03:03 6832437    /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

b7873000-b7874000 rw-p 00011000 03:03 6832437    /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

b7874000-b799b000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 7030154    /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

b799b000-b79a3000 r--p 00127000 03:03 7030154    /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

b79a3000-b79b1000 rw-p 0012f000 03:03 7030154    /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

b79b1000-b79b5000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

b79b5000-b79f4000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 7030157    /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8

b79f4000-b79f5000 r--p 0003f000 03:03 7030157    /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8

b79f5000-b79f8000 rw-p 00040000 03:03 7030157    /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8

b79f8000-b7a29000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 7391164    /usr/lib/libcups.so.2

b7a29000-b7a2a000 r--p 00031000 03:03 7391164    /usr/lib/libcups.so.2

b7a2a000-b7a2b000 rw-p 00032000 03:03 7391164    /usr/lib/libcups.so.2

b7a2b000-b7a2c000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

b7a2c000-b7a2e000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 7487806    /usr/lib/gconv/UTF-16.so

b7a2e000-b7a2f000 r--p 00001000 03:03 7487806    /usr/lib/gconv/UTF-16.so

b7a2f000-b7a30000 rw-p 00002000 03:03 7487806    /usr/lib/gconv/UTF-16.so

b7a30000-b7a37000 r--s 00000000 03:03 8889514    /usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.cache

b7a37000-b7a38000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0          [vdso]

b7a38000-b7a54000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 7301465    /lib/ld-2.9.so

b7a54000-b7a55000 r--p 0001b000 03:03 7301465    /lib/ld-2.9.so

b7a55000-b7a56000 rw-p 0001c000 03:03 7301465    /lib/ld-2.9.so

b7a56000-b7f92000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 7561240    /usr/sbin/smbd

b7f92000-b7f9b000 r--p 0053b000 03:03 7561240    /usr/sbin/smbd

b7f9b000-b7fa3000 rw-p 00544000 03:03 7561240    /usr/sbin/smbd

b7fa3000-b7fa4000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

b9212000-b92dd000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0          [heap]

bfc84000-bfc99000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0          [stack]

Any ideas on what could be wrong? I was using the x86 version of samba, but upgraded to the ~x86 version (3.2.14).

Thanks

Jordan

----------

## Jords

anyone?

----------

## Jords

I rebooted and this problem seems to have gone away for now... weird

----------

## salahx

Actually, this a known bug: https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6693 . Its actually part a Samba bug, and part a Linux kernel bug.

----------

## Jords

wow, I have no idea how i didn't find that bug report in all the googling i did - thanks  :Smile:  - it seems to have gone away for now but if it comes back i'll update to code with the fix  :Smile: 

----------

